# Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer



## dc1981 (12. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt darf ich auch in Deutschland Angeln.#:
Heute hab ich die Prüfung in M'gladbach bestanden.|jump:
Theorie mit naja 2 Fehlern#q und Praxis mit 0 Fehlern.
Leider sind auch 4 Leute bei der Theorie durchgefallen.
Kommt davon wenn man nicht lernt, aufpasst und immer dumme fragen stellt.|muahah:|peinlich

Aber was soll's die hauptsache ich hab den Schein.


LG Daniel


----------



## Carpfisher (12. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*

Na dann Petri Heil !!!!#6


----------



## Fischer2008 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*

Hy...
naja solche gibts immer die nicht lernen ....aber ich finde das geschieht den dann auch recht...
ich habe den letztes jahr auch gemacht und mit 1 nem naja eigentlich dummen fehler bestanden... aber ich fand sie war eig garnicht so schwer weil ich voher auch schon mit eminem bater nen bischen erfahrung uns praxis gelernt habe...
naaja erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch..
MFG Marvin


----------



## schadstoff (12. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*

Na ....Dickes Petri Heil ... willkommen in der Anglerzunft


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*



dc1981 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> jetzt darf ich auch in Deutschland Angeln.#:
> Heute hab ich die Prüfung in M'gladbach bestanden.|jump:
> ...


Hi und Petri Heil,musstest du extra ne Praxis Prüfung machen?Bei uns in Niedersachsen gibt es sowas nicht.


----------



## dc1981 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*



> Hi und Petri Heil,musstest du extra ne Praxis Prüfung machen?Bei uns in Niedersachsen gibt es sowas nicht.


 
hi,

ja einmal theorie gesamt 60 fragen aus 6 themen von denen mindestens 45 richtig beantwortet sein sollten.
man darf aber auch nicht mehr als 4 falsche antworten pro thema falsch haben. also z.b. 5 falsch in einem thema sonst ist die prüfung nicht bestanden.
auch wenn sonst alle richtig sind.

praktischer teil besteht aus 6 fischkarten wovon 4 richtig beantwortet sein müssen. dann 1 rute von 10 zusammen legen und das zubehör in waidgerechter reihenfolge nennen und zeigen.

hatte glück und mußte die schwingspitzen rute zusammenstellen. ist ja auch nicht weit entfernt von einer feederrute ;-) womit ich bis jetzt immer in den niederlanden angeln war. lol


LG Daniel


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*



dc1981 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ja einmal theorie gesamt 60 fragen aus 6 themen von denen mindestens 45 richtig beantwortet sein sollten.
> man darf aber auch nicht mehr als 4 falsche antworten pro thema falsch haben. also z.b. 5 falsch in einem thema sonst ist die prüfung nicht bestanden.
> ...


Danke dann weiss ich bescheid.Bei uns gibt es das nur mit den 60 fragen.Und einen tag da geht man Mit einen Angler mit,#6der Eklärt wie man die montage macht und wie man richtig Angelt.Und dann muss man noch eine Forelle Waidgerecht töten und ausnehmen.


----------



## borland (13. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Hi und Petri Heil,musstest du extra ne Praxis Prüfung machen?Bei uns in Niedersachsen gibt es sowas nicht.




das ist  - auch in niedersachsen - eher unterschiedlich.
soweit ich weis, gibt es 2 verbände.
bei dem einen musst du auf die bekloppte ahrendbergscheibe werfen, bei dem anderen (hier war ich) musst du deinem prüfer ein paar fragen beantworten.

gar keine praktische prüfung in niedersachsen kenne ich nicht. wo genau hast du denn deinen schein gemacht?


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*



borland schrieb:


> das ist  - auch in niedersachsen - eher unterschiedlich.
> soweit ich weis, gibt es 2 verbände.
> bei dem einen musst du auf die bekloppte ahrendbergscheibe werfen, bei dem anderen (hier war ich) musst du deinem prüfer ein paar fragen beantworten.
> 
> gar keine praktische prüfung in niedersachsen kenne ich nicht. wo genau hast du denn deinen schein gemacht?


Stimmt Carsting musste ich auch schmeissen ist auch schon ein bischen her wo ich die Prüfung gemacht habe.


----------



## Moggele79 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*

Hatte am Freitag in B-W Prüfung. Bei uns gibt es keine Praktische Prüfung mehr. Und wir bekommen auch erst nächste Woche bescheid ob wir bestanden haben .:-(((
Weis einer von euch wie lange das dann dauert bis die Gemeinde einem den Fischereischein ausgestellt hat????


----------



## Basti94 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*

Ich mach meine Prüfung am 13.12 *freu*


----------



## Patrick_87 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*

hab heute den bescheid bekommen.

hab die prüfung in BW gemacht,- 0 fehler


----------



## McClane (20. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu eurem Fischerschein!!!

Bin auch froh das ich meinen damals gemacht habe und wil ihn auch nie wieder missen


----------



## McClane (20. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*

Hi leute,
ich habe auch meinen Angelschein den ich mal in Niedersachsen gemacht habe und würde jetzt gerne wissen für wie weit der gültig ist also wo ich damit überall angeln pzw mir Gastkarten holen kann.

Gilt er auch für die Niederlande und Österreich usw???


----------



## Spinnfisch (20. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*

normalerweise kann man mit einem deutschen angelschein in ganz europa angeln


----------



## McClane (20. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*

Das hört sich gut an!


----------



## Bunnyhunter (20. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*

Moin,
in den Niederlanden brauchst doch gar keinen Schein!
da gehst einfach zur nächsten Post und kaufst dir da die Erlaubniss und kannst sofort los legen.

Nur zur Info!

mfg

Bunny


----------



## Basti94 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*

Aba bracuht man für Europa nicht den Bundesfischerreinschein???
Da wir den in NDS extra beantragen können


----------



## dc1981 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*

hi,

soweit ich weiß gilt der schein nur für das jeweilige bundesland. in anderen bundesländern wird er akzeptiert.

in anderen ländern gibt es dann urlaubsscheine oder so.
da jedes land ihre eigenen gesetzte hat, wird es wohl nie einen europa schein geben.


grüße Daniel


----------



## Tüdde (28. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*



dc1981 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> * soweit ich weiß gilt der schein nur für das jeweilige bundesland.* in anderen bundesländern wird er akzeptiert.
> 
> ...



Ganz so ist es nicht - soweit ich mich erinnere ist der Schein bundesweit gültig du musst deinen Wohnsitz nur auch da haben wo du den FS beantragt hast, die Prüfung kannst du überall machen. Bsp.: Wenn du in Bayern wohnst und vielleicht auchnoch dicht an BW kannst du dort auch angeln wann du willst (so lange du die Gewässererlaubnis hast). Aber es geht nicht wenn du in Rostock die Prüfung machst, noch so clever bist gleich im Hafen den Schein abzuholen und dann wieder nach Hause, nach Köln fährst.


----------



## Tüdde (28. November 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> normalerweise kann man mit einem deutschen angelschein in ganz europa angeln



Ja?! Das wusste ich jetzt nicht ganz genau ob mein M-V Schein EU-weit gültig ist, immerhin erkennen nochnichmal die Bayern unsere Prüfung einwandfrei an:q.


----------



## Basti94 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*

Moin,
ich bin jetzt auch Inhaber des Fischerscheins 
Habe heute die Prüfung bestanden


----------



## karpfenangeler (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*

petri 
habe am 10.12 gemacht und auch bestanden 
ist auch eigendlich ein kinderspiel, aber 
manche schaffen es trotzdem durzufallen!!
mfg


----------



## crazyFish (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*

Ja dann Glückwunsch euch beiden :m.


----------



## karpfenangeler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*

jo danke


----------



## jepi1 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*

von mir auch ein glückwunsch und ein fangreiches Jahr 2009


----------



## magic feeder (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Endlich Fischerreischein Besitzer*



dc1981 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> jetzt darf ich auch in Deutschland Angeln.#:
> Heute hab ich die Prüfung in M'gladbach bestanden.|jump:
> ...


 

na dann mal petri heil........aber dumme fragen gibt es nicht.....das wirste grade beim angeln noch früh genug merken....ansonsten alles gute und tight lines


----------

